# Macbook/iMac/mac mini



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

*Macbook/iMac/mac mini*


View Advert


Anyone have one gathering dust ? Needed for an enthusiastic child to code / develop basic apps on swift playground . Nothing exciting needed , pretty basic spec given a modest budget .




*Advertiser*

back to the top



*Date*

21/08/17



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

